# Free eye test on Medical Card?



## sepmilo (31 Aug 2006)

Im planning on going to get my eyes tested, do I need to fill out a form before I go, or will showing med card suffice?


----------



## roxy (31 Aug 2006)

*Re: Free Eye Test-Medical Card*

Would you not just ring your optician and ask? Sorry for stating the obvious but really?


----------



## CMCR (31 Aug 2006)

*Re: Free Eye Test-Medical Card*

If you attend an optician for an eye test - the cost is not covered by your medical card. This means you will have to pay the cost of the test - just as non-medical card holders do.  

Shop around for a few opticians and check prices in advance of booking a test. 

If you attend your GP for an eye test - tests for driving licences are not covered by your medical card. So, you will have to pay the full cost of the visit. 

Medical cards also don't cover the cost of medical or other examinations required by life insurance or assurance companies.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Aug 2006)

*Re: Free Eye Test-Medical Card*

Do you qualify for cover under the _PRSI _linked Treatment Benefit scheme?


----------



## CMCR (31 Aug 2006)

*Re: Free Eye Test-Medical Card*

Clubman is correct to highlight the Treatment Benefit Scheme - worth checking if you are eligible. 

However, remember that DSFA does not pay towards the cost of an eye examination for driving licences or for VDU's under the Treatment Benefit Scheme.


----------

